# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Vegla te muzikes popullore

## shigjeta

*Çiftelia* 

Eshte vegel muzikore popullore me dy tela, qe i bie me pende. Njihet edhe me emrat: dyzen, karadyzen, ne disa raste e quajne edhe me emrin e tamrres ose tamburase. Ka tri pjese: kupa, kapaku dhe bishti, madhesite dhe trajtat ndryshojne sipas krahinave. Tipi kryesor i ciftelise eshte me dy tela, ka edhe nentipa me tre dhe kater tela (1+2, 2+1, 2+2). Bishti eshte i ndare ne 11 deri 13 perde. Zakonisht akordohet ne kuart, perdoret gjithashtu edhe ne sekonde, lart dhe poshte, kuinte, unison dhe septim. Penda zakonisht nxirret nga lekura e trungut te qeshise. Loja perqendrohet ne telin e pare, teli i dyte perdoret si mbeshtjetje ritmike harmonike ne trajten e isos. Ka edhe raste qe teli i dyte i ciftelise perdoret per kalimet e veshtira melodike, kryesisht nga instrumentist virtuoze. Ne repertorin e ciftelise perfshihen kenget lirike, shoqerohen dhe vallet. Me te luhen gjithashtu pjese instrumentale solistike, te krijuara posacerisht per kete vegel, si dhe pjese te krijuara per vegla te tjera (fyelli, bishnica, zumarja). Ciftelia kombinohet bukur me vegla popullore te gjinive te ndryshme si gjethi, zumaraja, bishnica, bilbili, sharkia etj., duke qene se bashku me to pjestare e formacioneve instrumentale. Ciftelia eshte perdorur tradicionalisht kryesisht ne Kosove, krahinat e Veriut, Veri-Lindjes, por zbret deri ne krahinat e Shqiperise se Mesme dhe pjeserisht ne disa krahina te Jug-Lindjes se Shqiperise.

----------


## shigjeta

*Sharkia*

Vegel muzikore popullore zakonisht me pese tela (2+1+2). Ka kasen te punuar nga nje cope e vetme druri dhe bishtin e gjate me 14 perde. Perdoren edhe tipa te tjere sharkie, deri me 12 tela dhe 22 perde. Tingujt e sharkise jane te thelle dhe kumbues. Me sharkine shoqerohen ne menyre heterofonike nje pjese e mire e kengeve lirike dhe epike, te kenduara nga burrat, si dhe valle te ndryshme popullore. Shquhet si nje nder veglat me komplekse, perdoret e vetme ose ne formacionet orkestrale si vegel kryesore. Loja perqendrohet kryesisht mbi telin e pare, dy te tjeret mbajne iso. Ne hyrjet dhe fundet e frazave perfshihet edhe teli i trete, duke i dhene tonin nenbazal. Kjo krijon nje nga efektet kadenciale me karakteristike te kesaj vegle. Sharkia bashkohet me vegla te tjera zakonisht me cifteline, fyellin, dajren dhe qemanen (violine). Sharkia 12 teleshe eshte perdorur ne formacione instrumentale me te gjera si vegel udheheqese. Sharkia eshte e perhapur ne Tropoje, Kukes, Diber, ndersa treva kryesore e saj eshte Gjakova me rrethet. Gjendet edhe ne zonat e Komunes se Pejes, Drenices, Prishtines, Prizrenit, ne Podrime si dhe ne zonat e Hasit.

----------


## shigjeta

*Cylja Dyjare*

Vegel muzikore popullore e perbere nga dy tyta te gdhendura ne nje cope te vetme druri (arre, panje, bushi, etj) me trajten e shkronjes A. Eshte nje zhvillim i metejshem i fyellit te zakonshem me sqep dhe tingujt i nxjerr njesoj si ai duke i fryre, quhet ndryshe edhe fyell i dyfishte. Shkon nga 25 cm deri ne 55 cm. Eshte vegel polifonike: tyta e dores se djathte ka 4 vrima siper dhe prapa 1, ndersa tyta tjeter ka vetem 3 vrima paralele me te tytes tjeter. E para perdoret per te luajtur melodine, ndersa tjetra kontramelodine. Repertori i cyles dyjare eshte i kufizuar, me tematika te thjeshta e te shkurtra kengesh e vallesh te njohura, si dhe me tematika te mara nga vajtimet e grave. Perdoret kryesisht nga barinjte ne Kurveleshin e Siperm dhe te Poshtem, ne Radhime (Vlore), Kardhiq (Girokaster).
Zbulimet arkeologjike ne territorin e Ilirise se Jugut japin te dhena per ekzistencen e saj qe ne shekullin e V-VI para eres sone.

----------


## shigjeta

*Lahuta*

Eshte nje vegel popullore me hark dhe me nje korde te perbere prej qimeve te kalit. Trupi i lahutes behet nga nje cope e vetme druri (panje, arre, etj). Kasa ka trajt gjysem sferike dhe mbulohet me lekure te rregjur e cila mberthehet ne anet e saj me kunja druri. Harku i lahutes behet zakonisht nga druri i thanes, qimet lyhen me rreshire pishe. Lahuta shpesh here eshte e zbukuruar me simbole kultesh te lashta si koka e dhise, gjarpri, ose figura historike etj. Timbri i lahutes eshte hundor dhe pershtatet shume mire me permbajtjen e kengeve epike. Me lahute luhen hyrjet, interludet dhe shoqerohet ne menyre heterofonike kengetari. Lahuta eshte e perhapur ne Malesine e Madhe, Dukagjin, Postrib, Nikaj-Mertur, ne Malesine e Gjakoves etj. Ndeshet edhe ne krahinat poshte Drinit si ne Puke, Diber, Mat dhe aty ketu ne disa fshatra te Shqiperise se Mesme.

----------


## shigjeta

*Zumarja*

Eshte vegel frymor me gjuhez te njefishte. Perbehet nga tri pjese: pipeza, trupi dhe briri. Trupi i zumarjas behet prej kocke te krahut te shapkes ose shqiponjes, prej kallami ose gypi tjeter; pipeza behet me kallama dhe briri (pjesa e fundit)  nga briri i lopes. Ne trupin e vegles hapen 4-6 vrima paralele (homofonike), ndersa ne zumarjan diafonike ne njerin gyp hapen 4-6 vrima dhe ne tjetrin nje vrime. Gypi i dyte sherben per te mbeshtetur melodine me iso. Perftohet nje shkalle perkatesisht penta, hekza dhe heptakordale, si dhe shkalle te tjera qe i perkasin gjinise tonale. Ne zumarja luhet duke i fryre vazhdimisht, prandaj kerkohet nje teknike e vecante. Tingulli i zumarjas eshte i fuqishem, me timber theres dhe pak hundor. Melodite qe luhen me zumarja jane zakonisht te kufizuare per shkak te diapazonit te vogel. Jane melodi kengesh e vallesh, si dhe improvizime te lira. Perdoret kryesisht ne krahinat veriore si ne Lezhe, Puke, Shkoder, Mirdite, etj. Burimet historike deshmojne per perdorimin e kesaj vegle qe ne shek. VII- VIII te eres sone.

----------


## shigjeta

Vegel muzikore popullore me fryme e perhapur ne te gjitha krahinat, e njohur sidomos si vegla e barinjeve. Trajtat dhe emertimet e fyellit jane te shumta: _cirifilja_ dhe _cula_ e Laberise; _duduku_ i Shqiperise Jug-Lindore; _kavalli_, qe perdoret me shume ne rrethin e Gramshit; _bilibli_ i perhapur ne mbare vendin; _xambar_ apo _xura_ ne Çamëri; _fishkaroli_ dhe _flojera_ te arbereshet etj.  Madhesia e fyellit ndryshon sipas llojeve, nga 18 cm (fyelli i shkurter) deri 90 cm (kavalli) Fyelli ndertohet prej drurit te bushit, te shtogut, te panjes, te arres,  por edhe nga gypa metalike, sidomos prej tunxhi e bronzi. Fyelli perdoret kryesisht nga burrat. Repertori i fyelltareve perbehet nga motive te mirenjohura kengesh e vallesh, nga pjese solistike te marra nga vajtimet e grave etj. Figurat muzikore dhe emertimet e pjeseve instrumentale per fyell lidhen zakonisht me mjediset blegtorale, si Dhente ne kullote, Dhente ne mriz, Dhente tek burimi, Zilet e dhenve etj. Tingujt e fyellit kombinohen bukur me te kemboreve dhe te zileve te bagetive gjate kullotes. Shpesh bashkohen dy fyej, njeri prej tyre luan melodine dhe tjetri mban iso.

----------


## edspace

Një fotografi e fyellit.

----------


## edspace

Ja dhe një tjetër

----------


## edspace

Ja dhe Lahuta

----------


## edspace

Barinjtë e Korabit me daulle

----------


## edspace

Defi në vallet Myzeqare

----------


## edspace

Tjetër fotografi nga Myzeqeja

----------


## edspace

Përsëri daullja tek barinjtë e Korabit

----------


## edspace

Vazhdojnë daullet

----------


## edspace

Vazhdojnë vallet e Korabit

----------


## edspace

Fillojmë tani me vallet Tropojone.

----------


## edspace

Tropoja përsëri

----------


## edspace

Bjen daullja

----------


## edspace

Lahuta përsëri

----------


## edspace

-------- Çiftelia --------

----------

